# #1 tip of all



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Don't listen to the advice we give you on here..could be the wrong advice that could mess up your swing and put ideas that shouldn't have been in your head but now your thinking about constantly cuz we said it. 

My #1 tip of all .


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Haha,... i like this one... really OUT OF THE BOX


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, sure is..problem is that noone gave advice that would mess you up.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

That's the beauty and the beast of golf. There are so many different ways to do things, that you have to know what is going to help you and what might hurt you. Out of all of the instructions you read, you may find just a few things that will help you. The key is being selective enough to know what is good and what isn't. Like 300yards said, the tips in the contest section are pretty good, but sometimes you run across stuff that is completely wrong for you, or just wrong in general. Those are the kinds of things you have to watch out for.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Of course.. I like this forum... Maybe the tip can be amended to read

"Don't listen to any advice about golf other than those provided on golfforum. Otherwise, it could mess up your swing and put ideas that shouldn't have been in your head. Never play golf without GolfForum"


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

lol i like the post above heh


----------

